# About TURBO HD?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I may be leaving Comcast for Turbo HD Gold Package BUT could someone PLEASE tell me a couple of things first:

I see that DISH advertises that the reason they call it Turbo HD is that due to "special equipment" the HD signal is downloaded thru the SAT at a higher rate with better PQ than other methods. IS this TRUE?

I SEE in their description of these T. HD packs they say in the one 60 HD channels and in the Gold 65...BUT....I count about 25 less than that....around 40. What is the deal there?

I do not see my FOX Sports HD Network listed in the package......do you receive that? FSNW?

I see in a thread people describing one package as named "Absolute" - I do not see any called that - is that an older one?

Are there any other charges besides these: 1] Package Cost + 2] HD DVR + Locals for $10. ????

Will my Locals in Portland, Oregon be in HD?

TKS


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a CSR about my local sports network. She told me I needed minimum of AT100+ to get CSNBA (Local sports network). 

I was subbed to Turbo HD Bronze for 3 months, and I was getting CSNBA. They must have figured it out, and shut me off. 

She also said none of the Turbo HD packages include these regional sports channels. That seems just plain wrong. So I had to add about $20 to my sub to get my local sports teams.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Turbo Bronze+ and above have your RSN included.

Classic Bronze and TurboHD Bronze do not include RSNs.


----------



## lbhskier37 (Feb 8, 2006)

TurboHD Silver does include the RSNs.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

cyberized said:


> I see that DISH advertises that the reason they call it Turbo HD is that due to "special equipment" the HD signal is downloaded thru the SAT at a higher rate with better PQ than other methods. IS this TRUE?
> 
> I SEE in their description of these T. HD packs they say in the one 60 HD channels and in the Gold 65...BUT....I count about 25 less than that....around 40. What is the deal there?
> 
> ...


1. The HD is delievered using MPEG4 instead of MPEG2 like it used to. It allows for higher compression at the same quality. The rest of it is marketing speak.

2. Dish is likely counting all the PPV and On-demand HD channels.

3. The Fox Sports Net channel is included in Silver and above.

4. "Absolute" is an older package that ended last year but their subscribers still can use it. It includes almost all the HD channels, including the Platinum channels and a pretty good price. It did not include the Fox Sports Net channels, though.

5. Just your local taxes. If you have more than one HD receiver, you have to pay $7 for each non-DVR and $12 for each DVR.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

THANKS ALL! Now to decide whether to go Turbo Silver, Gold [not much different] - OR - Classic Silver with Turbo Silver...........my Comcast has gone to $76 a month and that is with a temporary $10 discount.....retired on S.S. cannot afford.....will help to lower this monthly extravagance.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

cyberized said:


> THANKS ALL! Now to decide whether to go Turbo Silver, Gold [not much different] - OR - Classic Silver with Turbo Silver...........my Comcast has gone to $76 a month and that is with a temporary $10 discount.....retired on S.S. cannot afford.....will help to lower this monthly extravagance.


I suggest you consider getting Turbo HD Gold/Silver/Bronze with Dish DVR Advantage. It will save you money vs. Locals + HD Equipment Costs.


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in New England and moved from Comcast to Dish Turbo HD Gold a few months ago. Comcast wanted to rape me blind to install a second DVR. I get the local sports networks (NESN and CSNNE) in HD. And on my VIP722 I can split screen HD. I watched The Masters and Red Sox on Sunday at the same time in HD on a 65" TV. Awesome! :grin: The biggest hole in my lineup (now that the Viacom channels are in place) is FX HD and Fox News HD, both of which I can live without. Otherwise, I'm completely satisfied.

PS - I was even able to re-up my 3-months free HBO/Starz package. I went to the website the day after the first 3-months expired and there it was again under Special Offers. Cool.


----------



## tsanders3 (Sep 14, 2008)

You need to realize that you are NOT guaranteed to get any new HD channels that are added to Dish. No matter what you hear or read from Dish. If look at the HD add on packages to the Classic packages they have more HD channels. For instance, FoxNews is not available for the TurboHD subs. It is on the HD add on packages for Classic. They just added several viacom HD channels and the TurboHD packages only got a few of them. 
If you like what they have now then fine. Just know you will not get all of the new HD that is added in the future. 
Take it from a former TurboHD sucker.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

That is interesting.....thanks for pointing that out - I am going to do more investigation now, I had been going between Classic Silver+ T. Silver----BUT ordered Turbo Silver. Have until the 6th of May to change my order - may just have to change it again.

TKS


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

FYI, you can change it anytime you want, before or after you're installed.


----------



## tsanders3 (Sep 14, 2008)

This thread is a good place to start
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155984
Also had the same type of discussion going a while back with FoxNews HD not showing up on the TurboHD.


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

If you go with TurboHD, is there a reasonable way to add the audio-only channels like CD and Sirius?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

kinglerch said:


> If you go with TurboHD, is there a reasonable way to add the audio-only channels like CD and Sirius?


No.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You can add the CD channels for $5 per month. But no Sirius.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> You can add the CD channels for $5 per month. But no Sirius.


:goodjob::icon_dumm Forgot about that.


----------



## gargoyle8 (Mar 1, 2008)

"I see in a thread people describing one package as named "Absolute" - I do not see any called that - is that an older one?"

a long, long time ago, about a year, dish had 22 "real" hd channels. they sucked, but the picture was awsome. they had an HD stand alone package that included all the voom channels plus all the other and upcoming hd channels at a reasonable price. once they suckered all the directv customers to dish, they cancelled the voom channels and stopped adding new hd channels. millions of HD enthusiasts got raped and charlie laughed all the way to the bank. i remember those days fondly. at the time, we the HD people, were appreciated by dish and we made echo star what is is today. now that HD is mainstream, those of us that are stuck in a dish contract or cant stand the directv hd dvr, are thorns in the side of the evil dish empire. revenge is a dish best served cold. wait until the directv hd tivo is unleashed. dish will alas meet its fate.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tsanders3 said:


> You need to realize that you are NOT guaranteed to get any new HD channels that are added to Dish. No matter what you hear or read from Dish. If look at the HD add on packages to the Classic packages they have more HD channels. For instance, FoxNews is not available for the TurboHD subs. It is on the HD add on packages for Classic. They just added several viacom HD channels and the TurboHD packages only got a few of them.
> If you like what they have now then fine. Just know you will not get all of the new HD that is added in the future.
> Take it from a former TurboHD sucker.


That's why I got Classic AEP HD. Way too much Turbo mombo jumbo!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let's remember that not only is TurboHD unique to Dish, it was introduced as a marketing scheme to get new customers and wasn't available to current customers for six months. It is what it is - a less expensive alternative. In the end, if you pay less you usually get less.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont think dish suckered directv customers to change because of the voom channels. I for one was a directv customer at the time dish had voom. I switched because I wanted a HD DVR for my new tv set I had just bought. Directv wanted $199 for the lease upgrade. Even after calling them they would go down to $99 too try and keep me. No way am I going to pay $99 for something I could get from dish free. The Absolute pkg was only available for customers less than a yr. It was $29.95 a mo +$5 for locals. It was not offered anymore after they realized they would lose money.Once new contracts had to be signed and the channel provider rates would go up. Frankly I think the different turbo pkgs should be done away. Keep the other pkgs add $10 a month for basic hd and add $5 a mo for platinum hd. Basicly how Directv does except they could add the absolute back for $39.95 for now at least til feb 2010. Then with the absolute back they would still be the only tv provider with an all hd pkg only.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

gargoyle8 said:


> "I see in a thread people describing one package as named "Absolute" - I do not see any called that - is that an older one?"


HD Absolute is a grandfathered package that was closed last July to new subscriptions. If you have it you get all but about 5-6 of Dish's HD channels with most of the accompaning SD channels (80% of them) for $34.95 a month with locals/$29.95 w/o locals. Can save one $20-30 per month. WE do not expect any channels to be added to this package, but two weeks ago three of the five new Viacom channels were added (serendipity).

It was a great deal (still is for we that have it), too good a deal, so Dish cut it off and grandfathered all of we who have it. If delibrately or by accident we are changed to another package we can never get it back.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've been off Dish for almost 3 years now because I've been living in balcony-less apartments. Prior to this I was a customer for 8 years. I plan to look at houses over the summer and am considering getting back in. TurboHD Bronze looks like a great bang for the buck. All the channels I care about for $30 a month. Comcast wants $58, so screw that.

A few questions:
1. What satellite(s) do I need to be able to see to get just the channels in the package? I am not concerned with locals (got good OTA) or RSN's, expanded PPV, or music. I am in the Portland, OR area.

2. Are the 94xx Public Interest channels included in this package? If they are only on 110/119, would they come in if I pointed a dish there? I still have some old gear.

3. Do they still secretly offer the Encores a-la-carte for $5?

4. I'd be using the cheapest, non-DVR HD receiver they offer and piping it into a homebrew PVR driven by a Hauppauge HD-PVR. Can I buy one outright or do they force you to lease? All of my old equipment was owned. Do they force "professional installation"? I did all of my old 4-receiver 119/110/61.5 installation myself and rather enjoyed it.

Thanks!
...Sean.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Sean, with the new promotions for new customers, you might as well take the lease option, and you'd probably get Western Arc (119/110/129) being in Oregon.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stalky14 said:


> I've been off Dish for almost 3 years now because I've been living in balcony-less apartments. Prior to this I was a customer for 8 years. I plan to look at houses over the summer and am considering getting back in. TurboHD Bronze looks like a great bang for the buck. All the channels I care about for $30 a month. Comcast wants $58, so screw that.
> 
> A few questions:
> 1. What satellite(s) do I need to be able to see to get just the channels in the package? I am not concerned with locals (got good OTA) or RSN's, expanded PPV, or music. I am in the Portland, OR area.
> ...


Likely you'd be using a 1000.2 dish aimed at 110°, 119°, and 129°.

I'm not sure why you wouldn't want at least a ViP612 DVR which with your PVR would give you the ability to record three programs at the same time plus one more assuming your home brew has an OTA receiver. But a 211k receiver has an External Hard Drive option which would give you two recorders if you decided you want more. You can buy either, but it's a marginal financial gain.

As coldsteel says, with existing promotions for new customers letting Dish do the work is almost "free" but does require a long term commitment. And I'm unsure if you would qualify as a new customer though they likely would give you the deal.

If you're willing to go ebill/autopay ask for the Cinemax for a penny deal. If you are going to commit to a term there is might a 3-month freebie deal for HBO/Showtime/or Starz or combination thereof that you can stop after the free period.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

With him being gone 3 years, unless he left with a balance due that he still owes, he should be able to start over, basically.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Likely you'd be using a 1000.2 dish aimed at 110°, 119°, and 129°.

So a fatty-dish then. I had hoped that mpeg-4 had enabled them to squeeze all of those specific channels onto a single satellite (say, 129). But they must have them scattered around. I looked at Lyngsat, but their tables seem somewhat out of date. No big deal.

> I'm not sure why you wouldn't want at least a ViP612 DVR

DVR "enabling" fees just rub me the wrong way. It's money for nothing. Also, the computer-based DVR allows me to aggregate disparate (OTA, Sat/cable, online) sources with a seamless UI and archive in a non-proprietary, non-DRM format. I used a 501 for years with Dish and absolutely loved it. Poorly implemented and expensive-to-use cable company DVR's pushed me into the homebrew realm. Mine is quite refined and reliable at this point and I'll never go back unless somebody provides something with equal freedom and flexibility and Big Cable/Satellite is too fearful of Media Conglomerate Wrath to ever do anything like that.

My wife and I don't watch a lot of TV (this is one reason why $58/month is so unreasonable), so the time-conflict issue almost never comes up. Cable channels tend to repeat programming several hours later anyway, so I can't even recall the last time I hit an impasse there. I had a network-to-network conflict with Office and CSI, but multiple network tuners is easy.

It's good to know that the 211k can be DVR-enabled after the fact though. That's pretty neat. Is it hybrid-Mpeg2/4 or just 4?

Thanks!
...Sean.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stalky14 said:


> > Likely you'd be using a 1000.2 dish aimed at 110°, 119°, and 129°.
> 
> So a fatty-dish then. I had hoped that mpeg-4 had enabled them to squeeze all of those specific channels onto a single satellite (say, 129). But they must have them scattered around. I looked at Lyngsat, but their tables seem somewhat out of date. No big deal.


They are scattered. Check the Echostar Knowledge Base site.



> > I'm not sure why you wouldn't want at least a ViP612 DVR
> 
> DVR "enabling" fees just rub me the wrong way. It's money for nothing. Also, the computer-based DVR allows me to aggregate disparate (OTA, Sat/cable, online) sources with a seamless UI and archive in a non-proprietary, non-DRM format. I used a 501 for years with Dish and absolutely loved it. Poorly implemented and expensive-to-use cable company DVR's pushed me into the homebrew realm. Mine is quite refined and reliable at this point and I'll never go back unless somebody provides something with equal freedom and flexibility and Big Cable/Satellite is too fearful of Media Conglomerate Wrath to ever do anything like that.
> 
> My wife and I don't watch a lot of TV (this is one reason why $58/month is so unreasonable), so the time-conflict issue almost never comes up. Cable channels tend to repeat programming several hours later anyway, so I can't even recall the last time I hit an impasse there. I had a network-to-network conflict with Office and CSI, but multiple network tuners is easy.


Makes sense to me. EDIT: It appears your moving from Eastern Time to Pacific Time so you'll gain the advantage of a cable channel prime time from 5-8 instead of at 8-11.



> It's good to know that the 211k can be DVR-enabled after the fact though. That's pretty neat. Is it hybrid-Mpeg2/4 or just 4?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...Sean.


Hybrid. Your welcome.


----------



## Displaced Husker (Mar 30, 2009)

I switched to Turbo Silver from Charter since HD is all I want to watch and it was a much better deal. What disappoints me is I was told I would get the HD stations that matched the SD Silver package when they became available. Unfortunately that is not the case.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Displaced Husker said:


> I switched to Turbo Silver from Charter since HD is all I want to watch and it was a much better deal. What disappoints me is I was told I would get the HD stations that matched the SD Silver package when they became available. Unfortunately that is not the case.


The same goes for 'Turbo Gold'..welcome to the club.. at least they are consistent.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Turbo Bronze+ and above have your RSN included.
> 
> Classic Bronze and TurboHD Bronze do not include RSNs.


Plus lots of other channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

iamnotherbert said:


> I'm in New England and moved from Comcast to Dish Turbo HD Gold a few months ago. Comcast wanted to rape me blind to install a second DVR. I get the local sports networks (NESN and CSNNE) in HD. And on my VIP722 I can split screen HD. I watched The Masters and Red Sox on Sunday at the same time in HD on a 65" TV. Awesome! :grin: The biggest hole in my lineup (now that the Viacom channels are in place) is FX HD and Fox News HD, both of which I can live without. Otherwise, I'm completely satisfied.
> 
> PS - I was even able to re-up my 3-months free HBO/Starz package. I went to the website the day after the first 3-months expired and there it was again under Special Offers. Cool.


Let's face it,Comcast is expensive and their customer service is horrid!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Displaced Husker said:


> I switched to Turbo Silver from Charter since HD is all I want to watch and it was a much better deal. What disappoints me is I was told I would get the HD stations that matched the SD Silver package when they became available. Unfortunately that is not the case.


I got an email response today from dishnetwork to the tune of:

_"...At this time we don't currently have additional information to relay regarding the access of newly acquired HD channels such as FX and Speed to our Turbo customers. Please check back with us at a later date to check on the status."_

FWIW


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

hdaddikt said:


> I got an email response today from dishnetwork to the tune of:
> 
> _"...At this time we don't currently have additional information to relay regarding the access of newly acquired HD channels such as FX and Speed to our Turbo customers. Please check back with us at a later date to check on the status."_
> 
> FWIW


You need a classic package.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> You need a classic package.


I understand that, thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a link that has links to the Turbo and Classic HD package listings in the middle. Turbo on the left, Classic on the right.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Here's a link that has links to the Turbo and Classic HD package listings in the middle. Turbo on the left, Classic on the right.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/default.aspx


Which confirms what we already know.

" ........... I was told I would get the HD stations that matched the SD Silver package when they became available. Unfortunately that is not the case."

Dish should just get rid of Turbo packages, because as time goes on, it will offer less and less.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

hdaddikt said:


> Dish should just get rid of Turbo packages, because as time goes on, it will offer less and less.


The Turbo packages give them a competitive pricing and marketing advantage over DirecTV.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

hdaddikt said:


> Which confirms what we already know.
> 
> " ........... I was told I would get the HD stations that matched the SD Silver package when they became available. Unfortunately that is not the case."
> 
> Dish should just get rid of Turbo packages, because as time goes on, it will offer less and less.


I would prefer that they reconsider and do what they said in your first statement. I don't watch SD. The HD Turbo packages make sense.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I would prefer that they reconsider and do what they said in your first statement. I don't watch SD. The HD Turbo packages make sense.


Yeah, they do really, in concept. Problem is, as more people realize they are getting less HD with them, they will stop signing up. I suspect there will be some changes in the future. I think the Turbos got DN more money over the lower priced Classic pkgs..Silver and Bronze, kind of a gap filler, but now it's outliving it's usefulness.


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

I think they should keep them, and I may soon switch to a turbo package. I like them because I want less bundling control from the content providers. If speculation is correct, channels like Nick aren't in turbo because they have to be bundled with other channels that are not HD, so the turbo package won't have them.

I believe Dish is doing right by not caving in to pressure. If enough people switch to the turbo packages, Viacom will get the picture that channels like Nick are not a "must have at all costs" channel for a large group of people.

If you have to have certain channels, then you have to pick packages that contain your channels. I would love to have a turbo package that included Nick and Fox Sports NW, but there isn't one. I just have to figure out how much I'm willing to pay for those channels.

A long time ago, when I first switched to Dish, the locals didn't include CW and UPN (or whatever they were called at that time). My kids were into Pokemon, but once we switched, they couldn't watch any more. They got over it. When those channels finally arrived, they didn't even care any more. Like some people have said around here, "it's just tv"  Don't get all mad, don't get into a tizzy fit when a package doesn't make sense to you. Pick the best option and go with it, and reevaluate whenever necessary.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

rbonzer said:


> I think they should keep them, and I may soon switch to a turbo package. I like them because I want less bundling control from the content providers. If speculation is correct, channels like Nick aren't in turbo because they have to be bundled with other channels that are not HD, so the turbo package won't have them.
> 
> I believe Dish is doing right by not caving in to pressure. If enough people switch to the turbo packages, Viacom will get the picture that channels like Nick are not a "must have at all costs" channel for a large group of people.
> 
> ...


:joy::biggthump:goodjob::thats:!rolling:up:


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

rbonzer said:


> Like some people have said around here, "it's just tv"


QFMFT

Somehow I've survived missing the second season of Damages on FX. My world did not grind to a halt. Sure, I would've enjoyed it. But it's not worth stressing.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Everyone has to make their own decision, I could not agree more. But I doubt more people will go for the Turbo packages. You would have to be asleep to not see a losing proposition.
But it's your dime and your time.


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, then for someone on a budget, what package (I find their website confusing) is the best bargain for HD if not the Turbo packages?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

looney2ns said:


> Ok, then for someone on a budget, what package (I find their website confusing) is the best bargain for HD if not the Turbo packages?


I don't know your budget..or your taste..it's really a balancing act to get as many of the channels you like within your budget.
It may mean getting more channels you do not particularly want, but could also mean losing some channels you would like to have.
Not much of an answer, but all you can do it go through the channel listings along with the each package promo, and see what fulfills your needs the most.
No simple answer.

Many of us thought Turbo would streamline programming fir those only interested in HD..but as you see, there is no easy path to obtain that objective either.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

looney2ns said:


> Ok, then for someone on a budget, what package (I find their website confusing) is the best bargain for HD if not the Turbo packages


It is confusing. The best "bargain" in terms of having some HD TV is TurboHD Bronze (with locals for $5) IMHO based on my comparative chart. With that said, one has to decide whether Classic Bronze with HD at $44.99 which gives you MTV, VH1, NICK, a bunch of SD only channels, (for example) is a better choice for _your household_ than TurboHD Gold at $49.99 that includes Bravo, National Geographic, Encore, etc. (with the understanding that it isn't likely to get many channels added).

NOTE: My chart is slightly out of date as they seem to change things weekly, but it gives a reasonably accurate visual idea of how the packages compare.

Finally, In this economy where many households have to cut back, the $29.99 TurboHD Bronze package with the $5.00 locals, the $5.00 DishDVR Advantage using a ViP612, and a year of Cinemax for a penny is an incredible home entertainment bargain at $39.99 a month. That's $1.315 a day.

And for new customers willing to commit for 24 months, for six months you get it for $19.99 a month or $0.657 a day, no activation fees, and 9 months of DHPP free. The online signup screen looks like this:










While I'm not running around telling the world about Dish Network any more, I really do think this package is an incredible bargain.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Finally, In this economy where many households have to cut back, the $29.99 TurboHD Bronze package with the $5.00 locals, the $5.00 DishDVR Advantage using a ViP612, and a year of Cinemax for a penny is an incredible home entertainment bargain at $39.99 a month. That's $1.315 a day.
> 
> And for new customers willing to commit for 24 months, for six months you get it for $19.99 a month or $0.657 a day, no activation fees, and 9 months of DHPP free. The online signup screen looks like this:
> 
> ...


I agree, that _is_ a good budget cutting package.

Unfortunately, I think most subscribers are half-way between that and the Everything Package. 
There the options open up, but so do the trade-offs almost exponentionally!

More 'graduated' progressions from one package to another would make more sense than having to add-on small ones to get something reasonable.


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you. That does help a lot.


----------



## HmmwvMan (Jun 6, 2009)

Are there any SD channels (excluding SD channels that come with the HD and excluding locals) with the Turbo Packages?

Someone mentioned that Fox News SD comes through. Is this true? I have a classic package which has Fox News SD, I might go along with a Turbo Package if it at least includes the SD version of Fox News.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

There are some other SD channels. 
Unfortunately, offering 'more' HD than SD, does not necessarily translate to more HD than any other package.


----------



## HmmwvMan (Jun 6, 2009)

What SD only channels are included? Is Fox News SD included?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

HmmwvMan said:


> What SD only channels are included? Is Fox News SD included?


I don't have Turbo anymore, but I believe FoxNews was not one of the SDs available. Maybe someone with THD could list them or call DN and hope they know.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

HmmwvMan said:


> What SD only channels are included? Is Fox News SD included?


None (except for any of your locals, if you are subscribing to them), so far as I can tell - 
http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/customer.aspx


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

HmmwvMan said:


> Are there any SD channels (excluding SD channels that come with the HD and excluding locals) with the Turbo Packages?
> 
> Someone mentioned that Fox News SD comes through. Is this true? I have a classic package which has Fox News SD, I might go along with a Turbo Package if it at least includes the SD version of Fox News.


The short answer is maybe. The only SD channels you WILL get with Turbo are the required carries like shopping, NASA, etc. Anything else is just a bonus. I have tried Turbo Bronze twice for short times and each time I got a handful of SD channels of the HD channels in the package but they were different each time.


----------

